# New & Green to Smoking Meats



## sogerd (Aug 10, 2006)

Hello,
I think I may have only tasted 'real' smoked meat once in my life so far.  I believe that a lady I used to care for, had some Turkey last Thanksgiving that her son had smoked at home.  It was very tasty!

I also just saw an Electric Smoker, advertised at Home Depot - and there was a 'Smoker' that was for sale along with the other Bar-be-que grills.

I also believe I saw an 'Old Smokehouse' the last time I was at Lagoon, in Utah.

So - hmmm... a little about me. I'm married to the best husband in the world.  He is also very handy, and I think I could get him to build a smoker and also a smoke house for me.  We live in Arkansas (for the time being).  He is in the Air Force.  We love our neighbors.  We have 1 child still here at home, 6 dogs (looking for homes for 2 of them), 2 cats, 4 Turtles, 2 cats and 1 parrot.

I do love to cook - and we have totally fallen in love with the food at Shorty Small's restaurant!  My husband is also a fair hand on the grill, and I am generally (and maybe just uneducated?) disappointed with the 'smoked meats' that we get at the Deli (aka Wal-mart).

So - I have tons of questions, and I'm sure some of them may be answered under the topic of Meat Safety.

I'm all for food adventures (for the most part).  I have eaten - and enjoy squid - but a hesitant about trying octopus and/or brains.  And, tongue is not something I'm willing to taste either.  Hubby is more of a food conservative - but I suspect he'd like to try his hand at smoked meats.

Also, the child that we still have here at home, is a total explorer when it comes to food!  He likes just about everything, and will try any new food that comes along.  He likes crawdads, squid, okra, catfish, kippered snacks, liver, onions, garlic and spinach.  You name a food that most kids don't like, and he probably _does_ like it!

I found this site - and this group by going to www.google.com - so please bear with me, if I make some major goofs when it comes to smoking meats!


----------



## joed617 (Aug 10, 2006)

Welcome to SMF SogerD, Sounds like you have a zoo <all the animals>. You came to the right place to get some tips on smoking.  Any questions just ask away and someone will have an answer for you.


Joe


----------



## riz9 (Aug 10, 2006)

Welcome to the forum.  I hope you can get going quickly.  it's a lot of fun and you get to eat once your done.


----------



## icemn62 (Aug 10, 2006)

Welcome to the group.  You are going to ask question, but I DARE you to think of a dumb, or bad question other than, Do you want a cold one?

You don't have to experiement in the smoking meat dept.  The 4 basics are enough to keep you happy for years as you perfect your craft.  Ribs, Brisket, Pork Butt, and Chicken.  I have never gotten tired of eating any of these meats off the grates.

Welcome again, you and your husband grab a few cold ones, and feel free to jump right in.


----------



## smokemack (Aug 10, 2006)

Well, well, well, Arkansas (for the time being)! Glad you're here! It's a great place to "grow up"! I've got some spares and a beer can chicken on the ole smoker right now, cold one in hand. I'll be checkin in later, hope your day is well. Welcome!!


----------



## icemn62 (Aug 10, 2006)

Soger, not only is JMack welcoming you to the group, you are getting a "rub it in" on your 1st day.  You have really made it to the big time.


----------



## cajunsmoker (Aug 10, 2006)

Welcome Soger,

Good to have another Arky here, even if only a temporary Arky.

If your in Cabot, then you are real close to Little Rock.  Look in the Yellow Pages under BBQ and try some of the places out.  There are some fantastic places in your area to get excellent, authentic slow cooked BBQ.


----------



## Dutch (Aug 10, 2006)

Welcome to SMF, SogerD. A lot of smoking food knowledge here just waiting for you to tap inot it. Like Gary said, there's no dumb questions. If you haven't already done so, check out tulsajeff's 5-day eCourse, there is a lot of good information for you to build on.  Looking forward to your adventures in smoking foods.

Enjoy!


----------



## brianj517 (Aug 10, 2006)

SogerD,

Welcome to our little corner of the web! Glad you found us! We are a group of friendly folks who share a common passion and represent all different skill levels and experience. One thing is certain, if you have a question...post it. You are sure to recieve a multitude of answers. In the mean time, scan the existing threads and check out Jeff's ecourse. You'll be off and running in no time!

Cheers,
Brian


----------



## buzzard (Aug 11, 2006)

welp glad you finally made it we have been waiting for you to arrive.

i think everyone already gave the good advice so i will just say howdy

and the saying goes,  some of the best smoked foods ive had was a mistake while cooking.  or something like that.  its just been something i see a lot in here.  after reading it, it dont make much since.  i will have to reword it so it sounds better.  ill get back with you on that one.


----------



## sean (Aug 11, 2006)

SogerD-

Welcome and let me say, you've found the right spot.  I've been roaming here only for a month or so and have learned so much.  Just lots of helpful, friendly, smokewise folks here...  And their recipes work!


----------



## tommy c (Aug 11, 2006)

Welcome SogerD,
With everyones great advice, I'll just say Hi, and wecome to the first day,of a long hobby of smokin' 8)


----------



## sogerd (Aug 11, 2006)

Thank you everyone for the Warm Welcome!

Since my husband is in the Air Force, we never really know how long we will be anywhere.  We love our house, and our neighbors.  There is a chance we may get transferred - but hubby is toying with trying to stay here.
I talked to him yesterday about this site - and also let him know I had looked up - and printed out the plans for _Old_Smokey_, and also talked to him about building a smokehouse.
He teased me about giving him even more projects to do!

We have a gas  (propane) grill, a table top rotisserie grill, we just got a table-top charcoal kettle grill, and we also have (and I think it was 'the selling point' that made hubby fall in love with this house!) an indoor, charcoal grill inside our sunroom.  (Hubby has to get the vent working right!)  So - no shortage of grills.  Just need to know if there is a way to try to do the meat smoking using what we have.

As I said, we love Shorty Small's 'Fallin'Off the Bone Ribs'.  I also used to buy many pork butts - but those I used for making a type of Danish Soup.  Also - do a type of Hawaiian Bar-be-que in the oven, with Pork Roasts.

I have done chicken and turkey in my rotisserie.  When I did the turkey, I injected a mixture of honey and orange juice into the bird, and then mopped/basted it often with a mixture of orange juice, honey, and a bit of melted butter.  The family all raved about it.

Also - my husband is from northern Minnesota.   They have an area they call "The Range" that does a dish called 'Porketta' - that is very yummy - and also very localized.  Think of a very flavorful - yet mild - green, dry rub, put on a pork roast.  (Not sure what's in it, but it is delicious!)  I have been trying to find out what herbs and seasonings are in that - but no one seems to have a clue!  I thought I had it when we were in MN last time, and I asked at the butcher counter to see if they had Porketta seasoning.  They said they did - but it is red - and doesn't taste or smell anything like the type they have from 'The Range'.

Anyway - I meant to say as well - that my hubby tells me that he can get me 2 clean, 55 gallon drums, and as soon as he finishes up most of his other projects he'll build that smoker for me!  (My theory is - if there is any way I can turn one of my present grills into a smoker - and make some thing yummy - he may move my smoker project to the top of his priority list!)

Dawn


----------



## icemn62 (Aug 11, 2006)

You can smoke meat in a kettle grill, just have to do a "little" work.  

purchase a garden hoe, the hand held size works for me.  

rake coals to 1 side of grill, cook on other side.  Add wood chunks/chips and you will be cooking in smoke.  Low temps, will force slow cooking.  Low & Slow in smoke = BBQ.

By the time he finishes building the smoker, the technique will be second nature to you.  

It is a hobby, remember HAVE FUN.


----------



## sogerd (Aug 11, 2006)

Gary,
Thank you for the information!  I've got some briquettes - and I know where to get some wood chunks.  Already have a hoe - as well as some small handheld garden shovels.
I've also got a little chicken I could experiment with.
Does Oak work to smoke meat with?

I am going to give this a try soon!  (Either today or tomorrow!)

Dawn


----------



## cajunsmoker (Aug 11, 2006)

Hi Dawn,

Most any type of fruit or nut tree wood is OK to smoke with.  Oak, hickory and pecan are excellent woods.


----------



## buzzard (Aug 11, 2006)

im sure you already dread this but from my past, i have learned that i do not like the bark on my wood.  it seems to burn differently and leaves an odd taste on the meat.  now this may just be me, im no master at all.  hell for all i know its ok to use, it was just myskills got better when i figured i would take it off.

someone else may back me up on this or not.

i am going to experiment with dired pineapple rinds.   then dried tofu chunks.


----------



## dave11 (Aug 11, 2006)

Hi Dawn,and welcome to the SMF's. Theres not much I can say that hasent allready been said, but youve come to the right place. Please dont be afraid to ask questions here. The people on this board have helped me tremendously. My smoked foods actually taste good now! :)


----------



## Dutch (Aug 11, 2006)

Dawn, Oak works well for smoking meats. Check out the "Woods for Smoking" Forum in the Smoking Supplies & Equipment Section. At the top of the page is a **sticky** that's list woods that are suitable for smoking meats and other foods.


----------

